# Drunken Driving Talk



## Citizen X (Jan 3, 2013)

I remember reading a thread a few months ago about a Mass trooper who got hit by a car being driven by a drunk driver (who also happened to be an illegal immigrant, by the way) and I was thinking about inviting him to talk at my 14-year-old niece's school about the dangers of drinking and driving. I figured it would carry more weight if the message came from someone who has experience with the matter and who has been victimized by this ever-growing problem in our society.
I believe the trooper's name was Erickson. First name was either Ryan or Brian.
Does anyone here know of this story? And can anyone tell me where trooper Erickson is "stationed"?

Also I would like to get your opinions on the matter.

Thank you.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

If I were you, I would contact MADD. They have programs such as these. I do not know why you need a Trooper to come and do this. There are a large number of Troopers and Municipal Police Officers, who have been victims drunken drivers. A simple Google search shows the name of the trooper you speak of. The accident was in May of 2012. I am not a Massachusetts State Trooper, but I can tell you that i f you still want to do this, you will have to coordinate through MSP Public Relations Office, as well as the GHQ. In the end of the day, it will have to be the Trooper himself who will decide if he wants to relive this whole thing.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LECSniper said:


> There will be no posting of anyone's names or where they work here. Sounds like a great idea. You should contact the MSP Public Affairs office with your wishes. If anyone wishes to pass along any info, please PM "Citizen X".
> 
> *Contact Information:*Weekdays 7:00 AM - 11:00 PM: (508) 820-2623
> Weekends & Holidays: (508) 820-2121
> email: [email protected]


Beat me to it.


----------

